# Outside enclosure in Socal!



## LouDog760 (Dec 27, 2008)

This is for later, but I'd rather get the facts now. I live in Southern California in the Coachella Valley. And for those who know where that is I live in La Quinta, near Palm Springs. I want to build an outside enclosure when he grows up but I'm not sure about a few things. 


1. Could he handle the heat?

I live in the desert where it gets hot in the summer, which last like 4 months. I'll post a link for the weathers daily average and history below.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.weather.com/weather/wxclimatology/daily/USCA0570?climoMonth=7">http://www.weather.com/weather/wxclimat ... imoMonth=7</a><!-- m -->

2. what about bugs, aunts? Is this something I should worry about?

3. I have a part of my back yard I could just give to him. Like cut it off from the rest of the yard and not build a cage. The reason I'm thinking about this is because I know if he was in a 8x4x4 enclosure it would get pretty hot in there over the summer. So I was thinking about cutting off half of my back yard.

4. Climbing. Could he climb a tree or a wooden fences or a chain link fences. Because If I plan on putting him in the back yard those are thing he would be around. 

Here's a few pictures of part of my back yard. As you can see its quite dead but its a work in progress. Let me know what you guys think. a cage or no cage.

Where the black line is, that's where I'm gonna start the chain link fence.







better view.






back side view.





I'm hoping to get a Varn yard Argentine Black and White tegu this 09 season. :roon


----------



## PinkPunisher (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't have a outdoor cage but I'll try and give some advise.

I would think the tegu can handle the heat as long as he has a couple shady spots with one or two underground because its even cooler down there. Keeping your humidity high enough is going to be your problem though. By the looks of it though you might want to take him in for November to March because it gets in the 40 range which is to cold for a hibernating tegu from what I've read but hopefully some one with a bit more knowledge on that can chime in.

Don't worry about bugs unless you have scorpions and other venomous insects. Raptors of the sky are something to worry about though. Maybe put some chicken wire on top of the roof to the wall over 3/4 of the cage?

I would think he can climb that first little bit on the fence but not to the top. If the wall you going to make is chain link then yes he can though. If you can find it just buy some of that large wavy plastic sheets (the name escapes me at the time) but they come in a bunch of different colors to choose from.

By the looks of it that will be plenty big for him/her 

Spencer


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 28, 2008)

I will try to help more, adult tegus cannot climb the privacy fence, and they can climb the tree and can climb the chain link fence. They can also dig under. The hot temps could be a problem as well, tegus can't take real hot temps, and he will need a burrow to go into if it is too hot or cold. You need to keep it where he can not dig out.












I hope this helps you out.


----------



## LouDog760 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for tips, Guys! Bobby, do you think I should just make a cage for him inside or try to work it out for the outside?


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 28, 2008)

LouDog760 said:


> Thanks for tips, Guys! Bobby, do you think I should just make a cage for him inside or try to work it out for the outside?



You could make both, just bring him in if it is too hot or cold.


----------



## LouDog760 (Dec 28, 2008)

That sounds good, I would to hear what you think to hot or to cold is. I know they can handle 30f and bask in 110. But what about just on average.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Dec 29, 2008)

Not sure how I forgot to mention to cover the ground so the tegu can't dig out! lol 

I've never read that tegus can handle 30F. I've read they can live for a week at 40F but that is the lowest I've ever read. Not trying to start a fight just comparing information. 

Spencer


----------



## LouDog760 (Dec 29, 2008)

I need some facts!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 29, 2008)

LouDog760 said:


> I need some facts!



Bert claimed a tegu could handle a few days as cold as 35*F, however I would not risk temps that cold. 30*F would be the death of a tegu, they would freeze. Also a constant temp of 110*F is way too hot, he would need to find a cool spot in the 80s outside. My tegus go underground if it gets too hot (90s).


----------



## LouDog760 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks I will have to think about this more.


----------



## Redlizard (Jan 1, 2009)

I moved my tegu to VA while he was sleeping. Had him in a 15 gallon tank with some mulch. In back of the van. Later that night went to get him the tank had ice on the walls... the tegu was frozen mouth open, crap coming out, limp would not respond.
I put him back in the tank figured i will bury him in the morning. When i woke up he was alive. Put the heat on him he was normal. When back to sleep. Now i have him in a room that gets about 55F he's doing great so far.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jan 1, 2009)

55F as the max heat? or 55F is the lowest it gets?...


----------



## Redlizard (Jan 1, 2009)

It gets cold i would say 52f is about as low. Its a unheated room with the door closed. When it gets real cold again i will take the temp gun. gets between 55-62f during the day. If the house gets real hot like on thanksgiving (oven) i open the door and let it warm up.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jan 1, 2009)

You don't have any other heat sources for the lizard? How big of a cage do you keep it in? Have you read any of the care sheet on this site?

Spencer


----------



## mr.tegu (Jan 1, 2009)

i lived in your area for a couple years and i would say that the wind and sand storms plus the extreme heat would be hard for a tegu,also humidity is going to be a pain keeping up in the desert. so i would say a nice enclosure in your home and some kinda play/hang out enclosure in the back yard would be cool for nice days in your erea.


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah that's what I'm planning to do, thanks for tips!


----------

